# Track School = Oil Starvation?



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I was reading the Tech Tidbits section of Road & Track (June '05), and a question about oil starvation during high G load cornering was submitted by an E46 330i driver. The answer to the writer's question was that BMW oil pans are no better than any other brand in regard to preventing oil starvation. R&T suggested a Turner Motorsports pan modification, which consist of a metal baffle being welded into the stock pan. 

I'm not panicking about what may or may not have happened to my car's motor at Willow, but I am curiuos... have any of you track junkies modded your oil pans or made any other lube system enhancements?

-Mark


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

markseven said:


> have any of you track junkies modded your oil pans or made any other lube system enhancements?


I overfill the crankcase by an extra 1/2 to 1 quart.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

elbert said:


> I overfill the crankcase by an extra 1/2 to 1 quart.


I don't really overfill it... maybe by 1/4 quart at times... but I usually keep it at or ever so slightly above the max level on the dipstick.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

markseven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was reading the Tech Tidbits section of Road & Track (June '05), and a question about oil starvation during high G load cornering was submitted by an E46 330i driver. The answer to the writer's question was that BMW oil pans are no better than any other brand in regard to preventing oil starvation. R&T suggested a Turner Motorsports pan modification, which consist of a metal baffle being welded into the stock pan.
> 
> ...


That is why I got the "M" car where you won't have that problem.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Overfilling the oil is a standard solution to this problem, but that can lead to other problems. If you hear ticking due to oil starvation after a track session, just let the engine run for a little bit instead of turning it off immediately, and it will settle down quickly.

--Andre


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Doesn't overfilling make the oil foam? 

Bee - M35's aren't that great  

-Mark


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It only happens in LONG sweeping left turns, since the engine is canted over the oil can climb up the walls. Several "fixes".

Turner oil pan mod. VAC Motorsports also has something, as does BimmerWorld. I am not sure if the Euro GT/LTW pans fit, but if they do, they are a great way to go, if rather expensive.

Slight overfill seems to work well also.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> It only happens in LONG sweeping left turns, since the engine is canted over the oil can climb up the walls.


Is this true for all BMW models - do they all have the oil pickup on the left side?

-Mark


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Turner oil pan mod. VAC Motorsports also has something, as does BimmerWorld. I am not sure if the Euro GT/LTW pans fit, but if they do, they are a great way to go, if rather expensive.


Yes they do fit. Used value for the pan and the pump is around $8-900 (I have recently sold in that price range). Install is an expensive proposition or a fairly tough DIY.


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

markseven said:


> Is this true for all BMW models - do they all have the oil pickup on the left side?
> 
> -Mark


I don't think the problem is as prominent in 4 cylindar cars. My M44 1.9 has never exhibited signs of oil starvation (defined as valve tick here) during autoxes, but I routinely have to run 9 quarts of oil in my 2.8 (6.8 qt capacity) in order to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

You won’t be able to get rid of the ticking completely, but here is what I’ve done to minimize it… and this has helped A LOT!! I barely notice it now.

- Use Castrol Synthetic 5W30. I use to be a big believer of Mobil 1 and RedLine fluids for my engine and always thought Castrol was crap. When I used Mobil 1, even after over filling, the ticking was incredibly loud after a race. Once I switched to Castrol, the ticking almost went away instantly.

- Overfill by 1 full quart, which will be at the highest “full” setting on the dip stick.

- Do not shut the car off when you hear the ticking. Let it idle for 5 to 10 minutes then shut it off. I have also found that after reving your engine at a constant 2500 RPM for a couple minutes, the ticking will go away.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the great info, guys. I've had this ticking at last autoX, and I suspected that it is due to oil splashing all over at high g-s. I also thought of overfilling. Now I know that it is normal (albeit undesirable) for all BMWs. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

EZ said:


> Thanks for the great info, guys. I've had this ticking at last autoX, and I suspected that it is due to oil splashing all over at high g-s. I also thought of overfilling. Now I know that it is normal (albeit undesirable) for all BMWs.
> 
> :thumbup:


 You should see (hear) E36es after a fast autox run.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You should see (hear) E36es after a fast autox run.


Yeah... my car sounds like a tractor. Deisel M Power!!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

E30 M3s (4 cylinder) have htis problem BIG time. Fix is simple though, a small baffle to hold the oil from climbing the wall.

Other method of fixing, AccuSump.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks guys  

-Mark


----------

